# Example of long "puppy cut" Follow up on Coton



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't use the term "puppy cut" because that cut doesn't exist. To me that means anything from shaved to 3" long. So when a client says they want a puppy cut, they are saying, "I want my dog's hair cut somewhere between shaved and 3" long." So try to be specific. Hold your dog's hair up and show the groomer how long, or say in inches, or even better, the blade or guard comb. 

I don't groom a lot of havanese, and a long of people on this forum seem to want a long clip on their Hav, so I'm using this Coton as an example. She went from long hair to the longest guard comb I have, a 1 1/4". Because it's a drop coat the hair is actually about 2 1/2" long. She was actually matted the first time around, so I dematted her and had the owner come back for the bath and groom with the assignment of combing the dog correctly. The owner did a nice job and I was able to do the cut she wanted. The coat really needs to be in perfect or almost perfect shape to do this cut in a timely manner. Anything longer than this would have to be and hand-scissor where just the bottom of the skirt is trimmed.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I love the expression on her face in the second picture lol
Great job on the grooming.

Linda Cooper's Mom


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you do a wonderful job. Just wondering if you spend much time , explaining to customers how to desensitize their dogs to grooming. I would think it would be time well spent. I can only imagine how difficult it is sometimes when dogs come in to you totally frightened and hard to work with. Handling and Gentling at the breeders and into the new home is critical.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great cut!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a video somewhere I can see how to use the comb like this...wonderful and professional of course!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> you do a wonderful job. Just wondering if you spend much time , explaining to customers how to desensitize their dogs to grooming. I would think it would be time well spent. I can only imagine how difficult it is sometimes when dogs come in to you totally frightened and hard to work with. Handling and Gentling at the breeders and into the new home is critical.


Yes, I do spend a lot of time with the customers explaining how to train their dog to accept the grooming, especially the ones with puppies. Some really take it to heart, and some not so much. It is a combination of the dog's inherited personality and how they are handled at home. We prefer puppies to come in at 8 weeks and then every month religiously after that, but that usually doesn't happen. We've had many cases of nearly grown 9-11 month old puppies coming to us for the first time, and of course they are usually severely matted. We have no choice but to shave down and this is a traumatic first experience for an almost 1 year old dog. Usually they don't take well to grooming ever, a few do, but it's a long process and it is dependent on the owners being responsible and taking care of their grooming needs. If the dog is resisting a little I give them some space but stand my ground. If the dog is totally freaking out on my table I don't push that, I send the dog home unfinished with desensitization assignments and coming back on a quiet day. A dog that is having a total meltdown can easily be injured or injure the groomer. Even a calm dog that moves his head at the wrong time can be nipped by shears, which is why I don't mess around or take chances with nervous or aggressive dogs. This dog is an example, she was brought to me matted at 11 months and the first time to a groomer. She was nervous and even though I was gentle with her, she had a few screaming fits. The owner is lucky that the dog was reasonably tolerating the grooming. If she was a yorkie or some other terrier, the owner may have unknowingly ruined her relatioship with groomers and may have needed to bring her to a vet for sedation and grooming, which is very expensive.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff. Yeah you earn your money for sure. I think one has to really love dogs to be a groomer. Owner's sure need to help out. I don't understand why it's so hard for some people to do,if you do it really slow for a new pup. Lot's of good videos . Not everyone needs to groom their dog totally but they should help prepare the dog as much as possible. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That coat appears short to me,but you said it was 2 1/2 " ?

Actually I like the coat on the dog in your avatar. Is that a clip you do or a pup?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

It"s a little shorter on the back and a little longer on the legs bc of the way the hair falls on the body but probably averages 2-2.5". Clipped hair is layered kind of like a Christmas tree or the shingles on a roof so appears shorter than it is. The dog on my avatar is my dog, Hanna and she is not clipped although she is only 11 months old and her coat is still maturing.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks great! You did a wonderful job


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Good stuff. Yeah you earn your money for sure. I think one has to really love dogs to be a groomer. Owner's sure need to help out. I don't understand why it's so hard for some people to do,if you do it really slow for a new pup. Lot's of good videos . Not everyone needs to groom their dog totally but they should help prepare the dog as much as possible. Thanks for your insight.


Unfortunatelly some people see having a pure bred dog as a status symbol and therefor don't actually care about the dog. I've seen this within my own extended family and I have suspect is more common with cultures or people that have "street" dogs and "house" dogs. I know within my culture having a pure bred dog is a status symbol bc it costs a lot of money to buy one. This attitude explains the lack of care and attention the dogs really need and why people get upset at us for shaving their matted neglected and unsocialized unaltered dog and are more concerned with how it looks rather than the dog's comfort


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

is it possible to clip the dog and have it look like your avatar? I understand you said it has never been clipped,but when someone comes in(assuming full coat),can you do that to it?

I suspect that this is what most people want...a clip that would be considered a long puppy coat? <--their term


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I've done that to a couple of full coated Tibentans I groom, I suppose I could do it with a Havanese if someone asked for it. I just trim the bottom of the skirt well, the feet and thin out the butt, thighs, chest, neck and beard. It's taken me a few tries but I think I've got it figured out. I'll see if I can take a good picture of that if I come across it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool~ I'd like to see if you are able to post.:thumb:


----------

